# games/crack-attack



## sir_dog (May 12, 2010)

Hello everybody!
Yesterday I updated my ports tree and portupgraded installed apps, including all last global updates (X.org, GNOME apps & libs, QT4 apps & libs). I've red /usr/ports/UPDATING and portupgrade have done fine, but since this I've get one trouble with $SUBJ little game. When I try to start it, it doesn't start and give me this error emssage:
	
	



```
dog@dog:~> crack-attack --solo 
Crack Attack! v1.1.14

GLUT: Fatal Error in (unamed): visual with necessary capabilities not found.
```
I tried to rebuild the libglut-7.6.1 port - nothing change, I tried to do "portupgrade -fR crack-attack", it have done successfully, but the app give the same error.

P.S. I know, it looks stupid but I like play this little brainkiller sometimes. And sorry for my grammar, English isn't my native language.


----------



## sir_dog (May 12, 2010)

Shame on me, I forgot to rebuild nvidia-driver after Xorg upgrade.
Problem solved.


----------

